# Comfy gym shoes for fat, wide feet



## ashmamma84 (May 22, 2007)

Because the weather has become warmer I like to take to outside excercise such as walking...well, that's about it, cause Goddess knows I can't run.  Anyhow, I'm wondering what shoes you find to comfortable and supportive? You know, ones that won't leave you with aching ankles and chins.


----------



## Suze (May 23, 2007)

converse! 

naahh...maybe not...But they are comfy


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 23, 2007)

I swear by New Balance.

They are just amazing and they come in a variety of widths and support. Really amazing brand.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the rec --I think I'll be checking New Balance out soon.


----------



## Mechelle (May 23, 2007)

Both New Balance and Avia use a different mold for womens vs mens shoes. NB also carries different widths. Nike, Rebock and most others use the same mold for both mens and womens shoes. You may also want to check out a site called roadrunnersports.com they have a fit guide. You can click on flat feet, or high arch and then put in your size including if you need wide or narrow and they will give you a good match and slection. I use that site to by DH's running shoes. They will even tell you if the fit runs small or big and to purchase up or down a half a size. Very helpful site


----------



## Michelle (May 23, 2007)

I just ordered and received New Balance tennies and they're very comfortable, but the very most comfy tennies I've ever worn were some Rebocks in a wide width - normally I order a WW - which of course, I can't find anymore.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 23, 2007)

I forgot to mention Rockports.

Great walking shoes as well.

Those are my day to day wear: Rockports and New Balance. I had to change what I was wearing for shoes when I broke my ankle 6 years ago, and I've had the best experience with these brands.

Sure, I don't get to be all fashionable with Nike or whatnot. My feet and my health are way more important.


----------



## DeniseW (May 23, 2007)

I use New Balance also, they are very good shoes.....also, if you have a Bob's near you, they're cheaper there.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 23, 2007)

My mom wears nothing but new balance. i have flat feet and anything with an arch hurts so i wear converse for my sneaker needs. 

Also if you have some major bucks to spend.. Mephistos are probably THE most comfy shoes i have ever owned. I only stopped wearing it when the stitching started breaking down (this was a wear them every day for like 7 years kind of wear) I still own them in a box to get them resoled. That's one of their features, they have someone who will recondition the shoes. (i just haven't gotten around to it)


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 23, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> My mom wears nothing but new balance. i have flat feet and anything with an arch hurts so i wear converse for my sneaker needs.
> 
> Also if you have some major bucks to spend.. Mephistos are probably THE most comfy shoes i have ever owned. I only stopped wearing it when the stitching started breaking down (this was a wear them every day for like 7 years kind of wear) I still own them in a box to get them resoled. That's one of their features, they have someone who will recondition the shoes. (i just haven't gotten around to it)



You know something, I have two pairs of Mephisto sandals and I love them. Those are my fat girl shopping shoes --they are so good to my feet when I'm doing serious shopping. LOL Yes, I plan shoes around my shopping trips.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2007)

I wear a 4E width. Last year before Vegas I bought a pair of Nike Air Max. I always buy men shoes when I'm getting Nikes. Anyways..these are the MOST COMFORTABLE SHOES EVER. As you can see in the picture, you are literally walking on a cloud of air. They are very supportive and give where you need it to.

anyways, I love them!

View attachment 20340



These aren't terribly cute..but you can see the air pockets


----------



## HottiMegan (May 23, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> You know something, I have two pairs of Mephisto sandals and I love them. Those are my fat girl shopping shoes --they are so good to my feet when I'm doing serious shopping. LOL Yes, I plan shoes around my shopping trips.



If i had feet that could wear a lot of cute shoes I'd probably plan around shopping too  (i wear an 11 or 12 so cute comfy shoes are rare)


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 23, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> If i had feet that could wear a lot of cute shoes I'd probably plan around shopping too  (i wear an 11 or 12 so cute comfy shoes are rare)



You know something, because I wear a 8.5 wide, I usually purchase my shoes online. Shoetrader has some excellent finds. I'll be honest, I've never looked for an 11 or 12 so I'm not sure if they'd carry it, but it's worth a shot. 

It always bugs me that retail stores don't carry wide widths in store --I love Ninewest shoes and of course, I can never purchase instore...I have to buy online AND not all of the styles are offered in wide. 


/jerks


----------

